# Galaxy 4 S Apps Ported to Galaxy 3 Help



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone to port the Galaxy 4 S Apps on Galaxy 3 on Stock ? I tried the S voice apk but, it tells me no network found so I removed the update. If it helps im on Verizon 4.1.2

Thanks


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

try this; not saying it works, but is a start

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40010262&postcount=607


----------

